#ubuntu-directory 2007-06-07
<EtienneG> what are you guys using for user's management with LDAP ?
<EtienneG> duct tape and scripts, or something like phpmyldap ?
<robertj> EtienneG: AFAIK its bring your own tape
<EtienneG> there was a nice gui applet I found a while back, directory-admin
<EtienneG> but it was GTK 1
<EtienneG> it's in universe, I will to check it out
<robertj> I did use phpldapadmin for a while
